# Transvaginal Cervical Length Measurement



## mgmtb

Ladies,

Do you know if having a full bladder for a transvaginal ultrasound for cervical length measure would give you higher or lower reading? I found nothing about this online, i found that transabdominal reading would be higher with full bladder but they recommend empty bladder for transvaginal.
I am 21 weeks along and went from 4.2 cm to 3.2 in two weeks, doctor says it is still within normal range but with my previous history if it goes down any more in a week they will put me on bedrest. So concerned as bedrest with a 4 year old at home just seems almost imposibble.

Thanks :wacko:


----------



## 1948LC

Hi I am concerned with this to. 

My first cervical length scan at 13 weeks showed my cervix measured 2.7mm i was mortified. This was repeated the other day when I was just over 16 weeks and it measured 3.3cm! My Sonographer said you need to have an empty bladder for a cervical length scan.

I had pre cancerous cells removed in 2006 and they had to take away 1.5cm of cervix, and I am also carrying twins.

I will be checked again at 20 weeks!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, it's an empty bladder for the internal ultrasound otherwise the cervix can look shorter than it is. It is difficult to measure the cervix on an abdominal ultrasound, and it is very inaccurate. It would look shorter than it is because it is difficult to get a view of the full cervix abdominally anyway - I am surprised the Doctor even tried. 

I personally would ask for a TVU if you have a history of cervical incompetence hun. The abdominal view of your cervix can only really confirm it is closed, and cannot give an accurate measurement of length in the way that a TVU could. Take care x


----------



## Indian Maa

lizziedripping said:


> Hi hun, it's an empty bladder for the internal ultrasound otherwise the cervix can look shorter than it is. Take care x

Hello lizzie, could you please clarify this.... Even i was asked to empty my bladder before transvaginal ultrasound.... I did, but had to wait for 15 minutes after passing urine , and the Dr said that the bladder was almost filled by the time of scan.... Now, the measurement was around 4 cm... 

You mentioned that if bladder is NOT emptied, cervix can look SHORTER that it is... Does that mean mine is actually longer than 4 cm ? 

(i read somewhere else the otherway out, that the mensurement when the bladder is NOT emptied will show the cervix LONGER than it is...) what is correct?


----------



## lizziedripping

Sorry Indianmaa - I meant that a full bladder can make the cervix appear longer than it is ;) Thanks for pointing that out - I am often typing very late, I am tired, and my fingers don't always type what is in my head lol. Sorry xxx


----------



## mgmtb

I actually was measured last friday and my cervix went back up to 3.7 cm , woo hoo, and I asked the tech if full bladder would change the results and he told me that it wouldn't for internal ultrasound


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi mgm - glad your cervix is looking good :) 

Your tech is wrong to say a full bladder doesn't sffect the length of cervix on internal scan tho hun. My consultant was the one to scan me and is a specialist in prem prevention - she placed the stitch in my twin pregnancy. She would scan the babies via abdo ultrasound, then get me to empty my bladder for the cl check via TVU. 

Even when checking a very early pregnancy via internal ultrasound, the bladder has to be empited otherwise it obscures the view of the uterus. the bladder if full effectively pushes the uterus up towards the abdominal wall, making it easier to see a small pregnancy on u/s. In the same way it also obscures the view/length of the cervix if the bladder is full. 

Ultrasound techs are good at interpreting scan pics, but not necessarily clued up on the finer detail when they should really be more aware. Take care x


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, so pleased that your cervix is behaving :)

Your tech was wrong tho in saying that a full bladder doesn't give the impression of a longer cervix. On abdominal ultrasouns a full bladder gives a clear view of the cervix, but distorts its length, on internal ultrasound a full bladder can lengthen the cervix by 5-10mms. I had a prem prevention consultant looking after me in the twin pregnancy, and she scanned the babies first with a full bladder, then always asked me to empty it before doing an internal u/s to check cervical length.
 
Ultrasound techs are good at interpreting scan pics/ etc, but not necessarily aware of the finer detail involved in predicting preterm labour, cervical changes etc - they really should be made aware, or refrain from commenting if they aren't sure. Take care xxx


----------



## Indian Maa

lizziedripping said:


> Sorry Indianmaa - I meant that a full bladder can make the cervix appear longer than it is ;) Thanks for pointing that out - I am often typing very late, I am tired, and my fingers don't always type what is in my head lol. Sorry xxx

 Hello lizzie, that wasnt to point out... I wasnt really aware... I though wow... Mine could be longer then... I am concerned coz i have a slightly dilated cx... 
Thank you for clarifying. Love, s


----------



## lizziedripping

I took no offense Indianmaa - you were right to double check hun :hugs: Your cervix is looking brilliant whether at 4 or 5cm ;) x


----------



## Indian Maa

lizziedripping said:


> I took no offense Indianmaa - you were right to double check hun :hugs: Your cervix is looking brilliant whether at 4 or 5cm ;) x

Hello Lizzie, thank you :hugs:

Its nice to hear I am good. I keep doubting.. funny me.... it even came out once as 5.5 cm.... dont know anything... just trusting God. :flower: 
love, s


----------

